# First wobbler, first test run !!Now finished with new video!!



## Diy89 (Feb 2, 2010)

I wanted to see if it ran before doing the final polishing and what knot. Sorry for the terrible cell phone video. I was excited to share!

[ame]http://vimeo.com/9170038[/ame]


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your first successful build! :bow:

Your engine sounds and runs great.

If your like many of the members on HMEM your probably anxious to get started on build #2. Watching an engine run, that you just finished is a very rewarding experience that repeats itself with every finished build.

I look forward to seeing your future progress.

-MB


----------



## Maryak (Feb 3, 2010)

Diy89,

Congratulations on a great wobbler and runner. (Sorry didn't mean it to sound like a drunk in a hurry). :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 3, 2010)

Good, Good, Good!! Runs well and has a nice chuffing sound.
It's always nice seeing someone's new baby. Congrats on your first one, and thanks for sharing. 

You can put your next one in "Work in Progress" and we can all follow along with you. 

Any plans for that next one?

Dean


----------



## NickG (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done. Yes would like to see any other projects you start.

Nick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Always a special day.


----------



## black85vette (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job.  Thm:  Have any still pics of it?  No problem with the video.  It is always exciting to get it posted and share with others. Good to have a place to do that isn't it?


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Isn't that a gas or what! Way to go DIY. With the first one under your belt (doesn't that hurt ??? ;D) you're off the races. What's next?


BC1
Jim


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job!

Congratulations. Your hooked now...


----------



## cfellows (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice looking engine. Runs and sounds good too! I'd call that a complete success.

Chuck


----------



## Diy89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Guys! 
Not sure on second engine, i have a bunch of ideas, and some stuff started but no plans yet.
I have stills and build pics but never got around to putting them in to a build thread. I'll put up some. 
This little guy isnt finished yet. I dont like the cylinder, may remake that. Also have some extra parts to make to cover some minor mistakes.  It also needs a base, i'm thinking round wood or granite. 
I'll post more as it comes out.


----------



## wes (Feb 16, 2010)

Great job! Now its time to move on to a more complicated engine, make it run something, like maybe an air compressor to run itself [I like to see that be built ], the posibilities are endless.

Have fun, 
Wesley


----------



## itowbig (Feb 16, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEE   its alive wonderful engine there. theres something about wobbler's that i like (maybe its watching them wobble  great engine thanks for showing us . we would like to see the finished engine too granite sounds cool


----------



## Diy89 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! Finally got to shooting some pics and the video. My daughter has a passion this week for purple, that's why the flywheel isnt polished.
And the video link...[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/9563688[/ame]


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great engine! Say goodbye to your "free" time.

It's worth it though.

Chris


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the purple flywheel.

Its funny how our children get there way. :
 ;D

Good job.

SAM


----------



## slick95 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very NICE :bow: :bow: :bow:

Runs real smooth and slow.

Congrats...

Jeff


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a Classy Looking Wobbler! Thm:

Congratulations on it being a great runner.
A bigger congratulations on your daughter being interested 
enough to pick the color. 
Hang on to that one! 

Rick


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Great job on a very nice runner. Thanks for sharing the pics and video. The purple really makes it stand out too!

Bill


----------



## Maryak (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice wobbler, nice colour, nice daughter. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cfellows (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a very nicely built engine. Looks good and runs good! I like it.

Chuck


----------

